# neues Logo - Denkanstösse gefragt



## syntraxx (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ein Kollege von mir hat mich gefragt, ob ich ihm wohl ein Logo für seine neue Firma machen kann. Ich habe schon x-mal gebastelt, aber irgendwie fehlt mir ein genialer Input für das Bild-Logo.

Der Name ist "R&R Modellbau GmbH". 
Produkte: Modellflugzeuge, Modellbauzubehör und eigene Modelle Produzieren

Hat jemand eine Idee? Evtl. auch eine geniale Schriftart oder so?

Herzlichen Dank für euren "SENF".....ähm ich meine Inputs.

Gruss


----------



## ChrisPB (20. Juni 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einem Kreis, darin ein Propeller von einem alten Doppeldeker Flugzeug. In der mitte des Proppellers ein &-Zeichen. Links und Rechts davon jeweils ein R. Das ganze so wirken lassen als guckst du auf ein altes Propellerbetriebenes Flugzeug.


----------

